# CWD executive order under attack



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Email from 
Donna Stine
Policy Specialist
Michigan United Conservation Clubs

Please Call Your Representative and Senator Today! This is the most important legislative issues that will impact hunters and hunting this year!

I know that we have asked a lot out of you this past week, but this is the season when the Legislature tries to finish up their work and things get crazy. We told you in a previous policy report that the Governor released an Executive Order transferring responsibility for licensing and enforcement of captive cervid farms to the Michigan Department of Natural Resources. The Executive Order also called for an audit to be completed by the DNR. 

The House Agriculture and Resource Management Committee is taking up a resolution on Tuesday April 27 to repeal the Executive Order. They are doing this under pressure of the Michigan Farm Bureau and the Captive Cervid Farm owners. Rep. Casperson, the sponsor of the resolution from the Upper Peninsula has two cervid farms in his district. He must feel that they are more important than the thousands of deer hunters he represents. Likewise legislators across the state are listening to the few deer farms in their district and are ignoring the fact that if CWD enters this state both the wild herd and the captive cervid farms will be in peril. 

It only takes a moment to make the call. But it will mean the difference between stopping CWD at our borders or trying to eliminate it for millions of dollars like Wisconsin is attempting to do today. 

The following is the letter that we sent to all legislators which will provide you with additional background information. 


April 19, 2004
Dear Senator 

This past Thursday, in a bold step to protect Michigans deer herd from chronic wasting disease (CWD), Governor Granholm issued an executive order calling for some much-needed changes to the way the captive cervid industry is managed. 

CWD, which affects deer and other members of the cervid family, is an always fatal disorder of the brain. First discovered in the 1960s in Fort Collins Colorado, the disease has now spread to 15 states, 2 Canadian provinces, and S. Korea. Many wildlife experts fear the disease could have devastating effects on Michigans wild cervid (deer and elk) populations if it should cross into our state.

With the battle on CWD raging so close to our state borders I am writing to encourage you to support Executive Order No. 2004-3, which was issued Thursday, April 15, 2004, by Governor Granholm. The executive order calls for the Michigan Department of Natural Resources (MDNR) to conduct a complete audit of Michigans privately-owned cervid industry. Of equal importance, it also shifts the responsibility for licensing, applications, registration, and inspection of the captive cervid industry from the Michigan Department of Agriculture (MDA) to the MDNR. Oversight of animal health issues will remain with the MDA as will promotion of the captive cervid industry.

The changes outlined in the executive order are consistent with the recommendations posted by the Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) Task Force. The task force, which was appointed by the Governor, was charged with reviewing the issue of CWD and, through public comment, developing a list of recommendations for the state on what the next steps should be to continue preventing CWD from crossing into Michigan. 

In addition to being consistent with the task force recommendations, the issue of the audit is of particular importance since the release of Wisconsins findings in 2003. In the spring of 2003 Wisconsin released the findings of an audit of their captive cervid industry. The results of this audit revealed a high number of escapes and unaccounted for deer, instances of illegal trading, violations of fencing regulations, a lack of testing on deceased deer (from unknown causes), and a lack of documentation, tracking, and proper licensing.

Wisconsins audit looked at 525 captive cervid operations, which resulted in the issuance of more than 460 violations. Michigan has the largest number of captive cervid farms in the nation (700 +), with most farms containing less than five animals. The audit will help ensure these farms are meeting all of the regulations and taking steps to prevent CWD from entering this state.

Wisconsin lost over ten percent of its hunters when CWD was found within the state. In addition to the lost revenue of those lost hunters the state also had to spend $11.5 million to combat the disease. The current budget constraints that Michigan is dealing with make it very difficult to spend this kind of money, and we cant afford to loose the $440 million that elk and deer hunters spend annually on hunting-related expenditures. To protect our natural resources and our economy, we must prevent the spread of CWD into Michigan.

The immediate audit of the captive cervid industry along with the shift in responsibility to the MDNR for the oversight of the operations are essential first steps in keeping CWD out of Michigan.

MUCC is not opposed to the captive cervid industry. But the economic value of this industry is minute compared to the huge value of Michigans wild deer and elk herd. The health of our wild cervid population is vitally important to our quality of life and the economy of this state. The steps outlined in the Executive Order are a common-sense approach to both protecting Michigans wild animals and the captive cervid industry. If CWD does enter this state, both will become irreparably damaged.

If you have any questions I can be reached at 517/371-1041 or [email protected].

Yours in Conservation,
Sam Washington
Executive Director


----------



## Ogre (Mar 21, 2003)

I'm not sure that I understand what the issue is here. The are many diseases and/or practices that occur on the farm that can impact Michigan's wildlife population. Are we saying here that the Ag department is not stepping up to the issue? If this is the case what good does it do to remove one small segment away from Agriculture? What good does it do to fight to continue game farm inspections within the DNR when a farmer can introduce Hoof and Mouth (or any disease) into the state, can fail to management bovine TB, or can have toxic run off kill rivers or streams. If I understanding the argument proposed it's that it's all right for everything else to fail and to ignore Agriculture mismanagement, as long as the DNR inspects game farms. I fail to see the logic. What am I missing? Aren't we in this as a state and can't more than one issue impact our wildlife and eco systems? I do want to see strict inspections and standards and CWD is to be stopped at the borders at all costs but if we are to step and fight for something then let's step up to the entire range of issues.

The MUCC asks us to fight for DNR game farm oversight but didn't the MUCC cave to the Farm Bureau's demand to the DNR for reduced deer herd numbers. Didn't the MUCC applaud the deer herd eradication plan within the TB zone. Didn't MUCC..... Rather than fight the cause of the month lets think this through. I'm not saying inspections shouldn't stay within the DNR but I want a lot more light shed on the issue.


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

Under MDA supervision all captive cervids were TB Tested. One herd was found to be infected w/bovine TB. THE SOURCE OF INFECTION WAS NATIVE WILD DEER SOLD BY MDNR TO THE RANCH WHEN IT WAS FENCED IN. (Proven by strain typing of the organism)


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Email from Donna Stine MUCC:

Tomorrow, May 6 the Michigan House of Representatives is voting on HCR 51. This resolution would overturn the Governor's Executive Order which transfer responsibility for licensing and regulation of the captive cervid (deer and elk) facilities to the Department of Natural Resources and also instructs the department to conduct an audit of those facilities. This is the highest priority issue of MUCC and we need your assistance. 

Please take a moment today or early tomorrow morning to call your representative and ask for them to vote no on HCR 51. Tell them you are a constituent. You do not need to say anymore than this. You can leave a message if you call after 5:00 pm. This will only take a minute but will make a signficant difference in the outcome of the vote. 

The representatives we are asking you to contact are:

District 1-John Steward-Plymouth-517-373-3816
District 2-Matt Milosh-Monroe County-866-345-2167 (toll free)
District 12-Mike Pumford-Newaygo-877-999-0995 (toll free)

The following is a letter we are delievering to all representatives which will provide you with additional information
May 5, 2004

To: Michigan House of Representatives
From: Sam Washington, Executive Director

Bob Garner, Michigan Natural Resources Commission

Jim Byrum, Michigan Commission on Agriculture

Brian Preston, National Wildlife Federation



Subject: HCR 51



On Thursday May 6th, the Michigan House of Representatives faces a critical vote on HCR 51. Failure to implement Executive Order (No 2004-3) will refute months of expert national testimony about the critical actions necessary to prevent Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) from entering the state. This vote affects the fate of Michigans renowned wild deer herd, the states million deer and elk hunters, and the hundreds of businesses dependent on the multi-millions in revenue generated during deer hunting seasons.

CWD is an always fatal neurological disorder that affects both captive and wild deer and elk. Once it enters the wild herd, it is impossible to eradicate without destroying every animal exposed to the disease. If CWD is found in Michigan, we will be forever known, not for our fabulous deer hunting opportunities, but as a state with diseased deer. 

Since its discovery in Wisconsin, the state has lost both license and tax revenue and has so far spent over $20 million to control this disease. They will continue to fight the disease using general fund revenue far into the future. Their eradication plan included an audit of all captive cervid facilities in the state. Michigans Chronic Wasting Disease Task Force recommended a similar audit as the critical first step in our proactive effort to stop the disease from entering the state. 

The Executive Order offers a common sense and fiscally responsible approach to stop the spread of CWD. It transfers responsibility to conduct an audit of the captive cervid industry and enforce existing law to the Michigan Department of Natural Resources (MDNR). Animal health responsibility remains with the Michigan Department of Agriculture (MDA). Should the MDNR become responsible for conducting the audit, hunters have volunteered use of license revenue to assist in paying for it. These restricted dollars cannot be transferred to other executive agencies or outside parties under federal and state law. Audits conducted outside of the MDNR would require new general fund expenditure and the hiring of additional people. This proactive expenditure of license and other dollars will prove to be a bargain compared to the millions it would cost to fight this disease. 

The captive cervid industry and their representatives are adamantly opposed to the MDNR conducting the audit and transferring responsibility away from MDA. The MDA and MDNR, as well as the remaining esteemed scientists who served on the Chronic Wasting Disease Task Force unanimously agreed that a rigorous audit is essential. Unlike other farming businesses where there is a clear and distinct difference between domestic and wild animals, it is impossible to tell whether a deer was born in captivity and escaped to the wild or is part of our treasured wild herd. Because of this fact, the captive cervid industry is unique and deserves the attention of both MDA and MDNR. A shared regulatory framework between departments of natural resources and agriculture over captive cervid facilities exists in thirty-two other states. 

Article IV, Section 52 of the Michigan Constitution states: The legislature shall provide for the protection of the air, water and other natural resources of the state from pollution, impairment and destruction. Support for Executive Order 2003-4 is delivering on your constitutional mandate. 

Please join us in supporting Executive Order 2003-4 by voting no on HCR 51. 

Donna Stine
Policy Specialist
Michigan United Conservation Clubs
PO Box 30235
2101 Wood Street
Lansing, MI 48909
(517) 346-6487 - phone
(517) 371-1505 - Fax
[email protected]


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Health of deer and elk are at center of squabble

Gov. Jennifer Granholm has issued an executive order that would shift oversight of deer and elk farms from the state Agriculture Department to the Department of Natural Resources. 
Granholm's order was part of the state's attempts to prevent chronic wasting disease from spreading to wild deer and elk in Michigan. 
But the House Agriculture Committee approved a resolution Tuesday that would overturn Granholm's decision.The full House is expected to pass the resolution, which is backed by many deer and elk farmers and opposed by most hunting and environmental groups. Let's hope the state Senate will show better sense.	

http://www.freep.com/sports/outdoors/eric6_20040506.htm


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

CWD Surveillance -- Our DNR does have experience with the operation of captive cervid facilities. The Cusino Experiment Station where a square mile was fenced in and an average herd of 35 whitetails was maintained for several decades. These animals were supplementally fed a commercial pelleted feed yeararound. Excess animals were released into the wild and some escaped thru holes in the fence. DNR also maintained a captive herd at the Houghton Lake Experiment Station. At the height of the Mad Cow situation in the UK our DNR closed these facilities and release the deer into the wild. 
When CWD Testing began in Michigan, the DNR announced that "special attention" would be given hunter killed deer taken in the vicinity of the former Cusino and Houghton Lake captive herds.
MDA tested all the captive cervid herds for TB. One infected herd was found and the source of infection was the native wild deer MDNR sold to the ranch when it was fenced in.
Has the DNR ever advised against feeding deer, wild or captive, products containing ruminant protein or bone meal ?


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Gov. Granholm's Exec. Order
REGULATION AND BIOSECURITY OF PRIVATELY-OWNED CERVIDAE LIVESTOCK FACILITIES AND OPERATIONS EXECUTIVE REORGANIZATION

http://www.michigan.gov/gov/0,1607,7-168-21975-90877--,00.html


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Bob Gwizdz's Column:

LANSING -- Perhaps the hottest topic in the capital these days is Gov. Jennifer Granholm's executive order (EO) transferring authority for the deer and elk farming industry back to the Department of Natural Resources. 
But the debate is centered more on partisan politics than the intention of the order: protecting the state's deer and elk herds from chronic wasting disease (CWD). 

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/statewide/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1083708600149380.xml


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Deal avoids fight over herds
Compromise plan on elk, deer oversight will end agency turf war

http://www.detnews.com/2004/metro/0406/04/d09d-173341.htm

LANSING  Gov. Jennifer Granholm and Republican House Speaker Rick Johnson said Thursday they have reached an agreement on which state department will have oversight of Michigans captive elk and deer herds. 

Oversight will move from the state Department of Agriculture to the Department of Natural Resources so the DNR can do a statewide audit of private deer and elk herds to check for chronic wasting disease. 

If the audit doesnt show any signs of the fatal brain disease, oversight of captive herds will return to the Agriculture department, according to the compromise. 

Granholm issued an executive order earlier this year to move oversight of captive herds from the Department of Agriculture to the DNR. 

House leaders argued that deer and elk farmers feel more comfortable dealing with the Agriculture department than the DNR and a House committee approved a resolution that would have repealed the governors executive order. 

Rep. Tom Casperson, R-Escanaba, introduced the resolution to repeal Granholms order. 

Captive herd farmers have businesses and money invested in these things and theyre doing what I think is a good job to make sure they protect their animals, Casperson said Thursday. What protection do they have after this audit is done? 

The Michigan Farm Bureau had advocated to keep oversight of captive elk and deer herd with the Department of Agriculture. Bureau President Wayne Wood said Thursday the organization recognizes that the audit needs to be done and that the DNR has more resources to do it. 

We believe it is probably as good as were going to get, Wood said of the compromise. 

The Michigan Deer and Elk Farmers Association, another group that had opposed moving oversight to the DNR, also is in favor of the compromise. 

Its going to make everybody happy, association director Dan Marsh said. 

The House had planned to vote to repeal Granholms order on Thursday, but the two sides reached an agreement in the morning. 

The Legislature has 60 days to reject an executive order.


----------



## Ogre (Mar 21, 2003)

It is my understanding that the Ag Department's TB and CWD surveillance efforts turned out to be first rate. Was this all politics or does in fact the DNR bring insight and expertise above and beyond the capabilities of the Agriculture Department? What was the big push from the MUCC all about? Someone with some inside knowledge make some sense out of this for the Michigan sportsmen. If it turns out to be a lot of political infighting then it would seem that asking sportsmen to choose sides between government branches ends up doing a disservice to us and our causes. Any insiders thoughts are welcome.


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

What we have here is a shining example of the fine spirit of interagency cooperation shown by our leaders in Lansing. The USDA's Mad Cow Program needs a little fine tuning. Allow me to present the following

Little is known and much has been written
Of the deadly disease with which some have been smitten 
It is certainly true there have been but a few 
But down on the farm there is cause for alarm

It causes great stress to the CNS 
T'is a strain on the brain as we shall soon see
The causitive agent is anyone's guess
A transmissable spongiform encephalopathy 

Sheep Scrapie somehow in the UK to Mad Cow
Here in the US it is anyone's guess
It's not perfectly clear how our elk and our deer
Both the tame and the free got CWD

To the best of our knowlege out west at a college
Where they happened to keep some deer penned with sheep 
They did not know why the deer started to die
Because they did not know they let the rest go

Now from Washington state comes news thats not great
Ann Veneman tells how they have found a Mad Cow 
The Federal Vet said "she's a down cow you bet"
But Dave Louthan the talker said she was a "walker"

She was grist for the mill, she went regular kill
So they started to track when the test did come back 
But that was 2 weeks later and people had ate her
The meat was consumed and the recall was doomed

Now we must remember this occurred in December
Ann and Bush have no fears, they'll have beef for New Years

addendum-- There was no proper test in a plant way out west
The old cow was unwell, she staggered and fell
"We dont want her" said Ronald "she's not for McDonald"
The vet made a call, was told not to test after all

Headquarters told Lonestar, "we cant send a car"
"It's too long a trip, you dont know how to ship"
No brainstem will you tender- just send her to render
We dont want a section- wait till after election !


----------

